# Lilly Humatrope 72iu - real or fake?



## lv001 (Oct 27, 2015)

Hi,

I've bought this Lilly Humatrope 72iu HCG - didn't come with outer packaging but did have a sealed plastic box with a back paper with instructions. Whilst the source may be good and the HCG glides in a sublime, slow way inside the capsule, I have my doubts this is Lilly. I've seen the hcg capsule having a black square with the batch number (with a 2019 expiry) with an RI barcode - this doesn't have them. Any views on this? Much appreciated, thanks


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Found this info.

https://www.eroids.com/pics/fake-bulgarian-humatrope-72i.u-hgh-you-have-been-warned


----------



## lv001 (Oct 27, 2015)

thanks Sparkey, I looked at this in detail prior to posting, the fake he's showing has very different low quality printing on the labels. The pics I posted are consistent with the real Humatrope in terms of print quality, layout and style. However the stuff I got doesn't have the QR code or the black border. I've seen pics of what's claimed to be real Lilly (black square/QR code) with the same expiry as the stuff I posted with this black border design. I have also seen nearly the same batch number as the stuff I got on sites for sale. Bad signs. However a number of people on that site also blood tested post using these fake lillys and they do contain HGH.

Normally, I'd simply presume it's fake. However the fact the HGH solid glides through the tube very slowly as though the vial is pressurised, akin to a slow liquid diffusion, tells me the manufacturing is seriously high tech. It convinced me to pin it. Friend of mine's used this and appears to be getting visible results. At this point I'm leaning towards "real lilly different labelling" though I'm not comfortable with that conclusion. I'd guess there's quite a few of these around.


----------



## rolexxx (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi its been a few months since you suspected the humatrope of being fake, how did you get on with it? I've just bought some identical stuff myself, I was using some vials with 2018 use by in a black box with easy to scratch print, with good results , now newer 2019 has no black box just date in print? wondering if its just a factory change or something ? I've bough them from same source and everything else about them seems legit


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Date should be in a black box IMO

Genuine uk pharmacy humatrope 36iu are printed inside a black box, sure I uploaded a photo of one not so long ago if you can find it.


----------



## strecharmstrong (Oct 29, 2013)

Fake!!! if no box with QR code I wouldn't touch it tbh


----------



## Bohdan (Sep 25, 2017)

Hi. What about Growtropine?? I got some vials of 16 IU. Is it anyone used to try?


----------



## Jasonriz (Oct 6, 2018)

They are fake


----------



## Munzi (May 15, 2016)

Pscarb said:


> these are fake, so is the 72iu pen


 Pscarb are you sure of Growtropin being fake as I was going to source them direct from a pharmacy, I live in Lebanon and have access to it via a nabouring country, the pharmacist sent me the certificate from the ministry of health and a friend of mine used it to compete in Kuwait last week.

i was thinking to get a few cartridges and and do the blood test protocol 10iu IM 3hrs prior to bloods lay down for 30mins before drawing blood.


----------



## Munzi (May 15, 2016)

Pscarb said:


> The growtropin i have had and seen in the UK have been fake, why would you ask about it though if you are certain because of your mate using it and getting it from a pharmacy? that is very confusing, to be honest.


 Pscarb when it comes to Gh nothing is certain without blood tests.

I understand the Turkish pharmacies are even selling fake Lilly 72iu.

even if my friend was/is using it how could he tell with the amount of androgens and thyroid meds he's using...?

I will try to obtain one cartridge and do bloods 3hrs after pinning 10iu IM for piece of mind,


----------

